# Champions League Qualifying 21-22 July



## A_Skywalker (Jul 21, 2009)

21 Jul 14:00 FK Baku v FK Ekranas  1.85 3.30 4.33 +12  
21 Jul 15:00 BATE Borisov v Makedonija Gj. P  1.22 6.00 12.00 +12  
21 Jul 15:45 UE Sant Julia v Levski Sofia  15.00 7.00 1.16 +13  
21 Jul 16:00 Apoel Nicosia v EB Streymur  1.10 9.50 19.00 +13  
21 Jul 16:00 Sheriff Tiraspol v FC Inter  1.83 3.50 4.00 +13  
21 Jul 16:30 Slovan Bratislava v Zrinjski Mostar  1.44 4.20 7.50 +13  
21 Jul 17:30 Dinamo Zagreb v Pyunik  1.12 8.50 17.00 +13  
21 Jul 17:45 Partizan Belgrade v Rhyl  1.071 11.00 23.00 +12  
21 Jul 17:45 Stabaek v SK Tirana  1.30 5.25 9.00 +13  
22 Jul 15:00 Aktobe Lento v FH Hafnarfjordur  1.72 3.50 4.33 +9  
22 Jul 15:00 F91 Dudelange v Ventspils  5.50 3.75 1.53 +9  
22 Jul 15:00 FC Levadia Tallinn v Wisla Krakow  4.75 3.50 1.66 +9  
22 Jul 16:00 Kalmar FF v Debrecen  1.57 3.80 5.00 +9  
22 Jul 16:50 Glentoran v Maccabi Haifa  5.00 3.60 1.61 +9  
22 Jul 17:30 Bohemians v FC Salzburg  4.50 3.60 1.66 +9  
22 Jul 17:30 Mogren v FC Copenhagen  5.25 3.75 1.57 +9  
22 Jul 17:45 NK Maribor v Wit Georgia Tbilisi  1.70 3.50 4.50 +9


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 21, 2009)

Im gonna go with Laying Bate Borisov, I know for sure Makedonija Gj. are not clowns, it will be a match between average teams, that play the same game.


----------



## free bet (Jul 21, 2009)

Dinamo looks good to qualify IMO


----------

